# Christmas Eve Report, Cleveland TN



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I thought I would give you all a look at mainstreet Cleveland TN. Cleveland is about 30 miles north of Chattanooga.

I took a ride around Lee University and then went by Trailhead Bicycle Company where I got my Surly from. I then headed back down Ocoee street taking pics along the way. 

View attachment 74790


A pond less than a pedal stroke from my house.

View attachment 74791


View attachment 74792


Lee University Baseball field

View attachment 74793


Lee University

View attachment 74794


Christmas Tree

View attachment 74795


View attachment 74796


Trailhead around the corner. 

View attachment 74797


Trailhead bike shop. By far the best shop I have ever been to. 
This is where I got my Long Haul Trucker.

View attachment 74798


The Museum Center at Five Points. Me and The Wife had our wedding reception here.

View attachment 74799


My favorite pic of the ride. I thought I would take advantage of the Free Parking. 
Cleveland Bank and Trust is no longer in business. They got bought out by AmSouth.

View attachment 74800


Courthouse Square.

View attachment 74801


Cafe Roma. If you are ever in or around Cleveland and want the best
Italian food - this is the place. Very nice atmosphere and locally owned. 
Me and The Wife had our rehersal dinner here. 
We closed down the whole restaurant as it only seats about 75 people. 
It was great.

View attachment 74802


St. Luke's Episcopal Church. This is where we got married. 
It was very convenient having the rehersal dinner so close by. 
We just walked from the church. St. Luke's is one of the oldest churches in town. 
It was built in memory of a 7yr. old girl who was run over by a train. 
It is very ornate and beautiful inside.

View attachment 74803


The Cherokee Chieftain.

View attachment 74804


The Spot. The best hotdogs, hamburgers and frostiesl. It has been 
recently renovated to resemble its origional form as an old fashioned 
soda fountain. Maybe I will have lunch there one day and post some inside pics.

View attachment 74805


Action shot of some Pasela 700x35s.

View attachment 74806


Lots of neat houses on Ocoee street heading back home.
View attachment 74807


View attachment 74808


Can you see the yellow house. You wouldn't believe how this 
sticks out like a sore thumb.

View attachment 74809


And here is Tony Stewart doing a burnout in Atlanta...how did that get in there?

View attachment 74810


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*2 pix out of???*

So where are the rest?


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

You should see 20. Which ones are loading for you?


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

Great shots!

Were these taken with a relatively portable camera, or digital SLR?


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks. 

These pics were taken with an Olympus D-545 4.0 Megapixel. Nothing fancy, got it for Christmas last year. 
Fits great in a banana bag or around the shoulder with a strap.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Nice bike, nice photos.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Was the rapture in Cleveland? It looks like a ghost town. Probably a great day to ride with the streets to yourself.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

acckids said:


> Was the rapture in Cleveland? It looks like a ghost town. Probably a great day to ride with the streets to yourself.


It was very early in the morning on Christmas Eve. All of the businesses around the downtown area were closed. 
It was fun with no cars in sight.


----------



## japdog (Jan 5, 2007)

*love cleveland*

Great pictures of Cleveland...It's people like you who will bring business to downtown...eventually. (!) We LOVE Cleveland so much that we are considering giving up our new house (only 3 months) and going to buy something in downtown, and possibly starting up a business there...we believe in it...It's really nice...


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice photos of a good looking town. I have ridden the Trans-Am across VA and KY and your pictures remind me of it. I hope you like your LHT--I've only seen them on the web, but it looks like a fine bike. John Schubert in _Adventure Cyclist_ just gave it a favorable writeup. 

Question: how do the 35mm Paselas ride, and how wide do they measure? Do you have the belted ones? I have a 32 Pasela as my front tire and I'm thinking of going even wider. Mine is actually 30mm wide on Sun CR17 rims, a fairly wide rim.

TIA,
Mark G.
Longmont, CO


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

MDG,
Thanks for the compliements. The LHT is proving to be a pretty sturdy frame.

The 35mm Pasela Tour Guards I am running measure to an accurate 35mm on a Mavic A719 rim. 

I have run the tires as high as 95psi and as low as 60psi. They feel great. I will probably keep them somewhere 
around 75psi as I like the extra cushion and I don't feel I gain anything from having them as high as 95. 

Initially when I first saw them on the bike I thought they were HUGE. The largest tire I ran before then was a 700x28 
that measured to an actual 26mm on the rim. I was considereing getting 32mm and keeping these as spares, 
but after getting used to the size and liking the ride of them I think I will be keeping them.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

Your killin' me with these shots of Ocoee Street and around Lee campus. Man I miss running down that street and taking in all of the beautiful homes that line it. I live in Athens now and sorely miss that area. Thanks for these shots and the info on the new bike shop. I always gave my business to Scott's...Doug is hard to beat!


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

SPINDAWG said:


> Your killin' me with these shots of Ocoee Street and around Lee campus. Man I miss running down that street and taking in all of the beautiful homes that line it. I live in Athens now and sorely miss that area. Thanks for these shots and the info on the new bike shop. I always gave my business to Scott's...Doug is hard to beat!


I liked Scott's o.k. but I always go the feeling if you didn't ride a Trek you were out of the loop.
I showed up to a Thursday night ride once on my Tomassini and everyone on their 
Madones and 5500s gave me strange looks like I was crazy to ride my "heavy" 19lb bike.

The last time I went in there I was telling him about a really nice Waterford frame I got off 
ebay that I was wanting to build up (I was ordering some parts). He said "Whats a Waterford?".


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

A guy at the LBS just got the EXACT same frame in the EXACT same color. He is supposed to do some ride across America for charity. 

I only saw it as a frameset and wondered if a 700c wheel would fit in the rear with that extended out cross weld. I assumed that the chainstays were longer than on a regular bike and judging by the distance between your rear tire and the seat tube, I would say I was right.

Bet that thing rides like a Cadillac.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

In the 56cm and above you can fit up to 700x45. 54cm and below take 26" wheels.

When I first saw the frame I thought it looked small too. But I guess they all do when they are not built up. Then when it was built up it looked HUGE, especially the wheels. I have gotten over that. Now they look normal to me.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice, NICE bike! Heh...gotta say it. It's fairly _begging_ you for a black pair of PlanetBike
Hardcore hybrid/tour fenders.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Doggity said:


> Nice, NICE bike! Heh...gotta say it. It's fairly _begging_ you for a black pair of PlanetBike
> Hardcore hybrid/tour fenders.


Fenders will be coming shortly. I will probably be getting the SKS silver for a more classic look:


----------

